# Any info GCC Expert Pro cutter



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi

Does the GCC Expert Pro have the same Accu-aligning system for contour cutting as some of the other GCC models do? Is it available anywhere to buy yet. We are looking to buy our first cutter and GCC seems like a good mid range price option.

Thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

It uses the same system and it won't be available till sometime after November 18th.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Roger

Tried to get in contact with you from the heat press vinyl website but the contact us would not submit. Are you guys going to be packaging this cutter with the great cut and winpcsign 2010 software like with the bengal and puma III cutters like on the winpcsign2010 website.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Roger there is nothing on GGCs website that shows the Pro to have contour cutting.....And when you compare features to the Bengal, the Pro just looks like a makeover of the Bengal with a little more memory....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That must be a typo,, according to my info it has a optical eye,, I will check Monday for sure , this machine was meant to be a step down from the Puma,, I have to tell you that for the price difference I feel the Puma would be a better value for a couple hundred more.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you mean this one GCC Expert 24 LX Vinyl Cutter Plotter Contour Cutting Heat Press Nation Mike


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The pro series has a servo motor versus a stepper motor as in the 24 series......


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Roger did you find out if the Expert Pro does in fact have the optical eye.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I have some info here,, the Expert Pro does not have the optical eye, only the Expert LX has it.. the Expert Pro is a scaled down version of the Puma,, what I understand is that they used to make a Puma II and it did not have a optical eye so what GCC did was bring it back and re-branded it as the Expert Pro.

Don't expect a ton of the Expert LX or the pro on the market this first go around that is going to be here around the 18th of this month as they only have 20 of each, however the next shippment is do around the second week in December.


----------

